# Foamy fun



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Warning, this has adult language so it's for us older folks only. Don't click the link if you're at home with kids or at work.

I love Foamy clips and here's the Halloween one!

http://www.foamyfanatics.talkhost.i...+Alt+Gorey+Ending&file=halloween.hoopla.gorey

.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That gave me a good chuckle. I also like the Amityville toaster clip


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Hee-hee! Come back with a scary costume and I'll give you some candy!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

*Lagrousome smiling this morning*
Thanks!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That made me laugh.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the girl's attributes at the end.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I've watched this 4 times today!  

I love Foamy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bet you love bubble baths, then.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Foamy's got his own YouTube channel these days. Here's the clip and a bump.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I've been watching Foamy since his started. His got some interesting new clips on his youtube channel some of you will love.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've turned me into a Foamy fan!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I watched some of these last night with Spooky1. Foamy is like the angry George Carlin of squirrels


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Been watching that squirrel for years.

Gotta love Foamy.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I rarely disagree with the little bugger on anything. Heck, reminds me of me sometimes. In one fan letter Foamy was asked "When will you stop complaining?" to which he replied "When people stop giving me ammunition!" -- DAMN RIGHT!

-Your lord and master, TM.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

LMAO, LMAO, LMAO!!!!!! Thanks for posting that!!! Love it!!!


----------

